# Early Corn Tasseling in June?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow...now thats a thought. You mid-west nervy fellas that are planting corn need to get some pics of June tasseling if the frost/freeze don't get you.









Regards, Mike

Could Corn be Tasselling by June?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

We normally have corn tasseling last week of June anyway, like to be done by July 4th. Hoping for June 10 to 15th on some of this sand ground planting now.


----------

